# 12. Hillclimb to Zavižan in Croatia from 0 to 1594 m



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

This year 2014 the date is Saturday June 21st.

Few reports on the previous races have appeared on Youtube. Search for " uspon na zavižan " . Cummulative results of the last four races can be found at Wix.com MTBZavizanresults created by malojcic based on LONG left sm | Wix.com .

Information at the organizer's website TZ Senj .

Chek cheap flights to Rijeka, Zadar, Zagreb, Pula, Split, Trieste and Ljubljana!

Welcome!


----------



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

*Registrations*

Registrations have just started at:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1I5Z...?usp=send_form

Welcome!


----------



## akan (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is the STAVA report on the trail:

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Uspon na zavizan - uphill race near Senj | Times and Records | Strava


----------

